# Speedfan Smartguardian



## ilikesimpsons

Hi I have a Gateway GT5468 PC and I just upgraded to a Nvidia 9800GT from the stock video card.  I have noticed my PC has begun to run much hotter.  As a result I wanted to increase the case fan speeds as well as the GPU fan speed.  I have successfully done the GPU fan using Rivatuner.  The case fans though are a different story.  I have a Phoenix AwardBIOS and there is an option called "Smart Fan Control".  I have tried turning it on and off to no effect.  I have tried to use speedfan but whenever I go into the Advanced Options to change my "Temps" from SmartGuardian to Software Controlled, I can take control of them but than they always immediately change back to Smartguardian.

Do any of you know how to make the setting stay at Software Controlled so I can manually take control of fan speeds? 

P.S: The GPU is VERY hot.  It idles around 72C


----------



## ilikesimpsons

Nevermind guys.  Since I had the stock Gateway custom BIOS, it locked out everything, including the fan control option in the OS.  I flashed the BIOS with the official ECS BIOS and now I have control of the fans in Speefan.


----------



## toybani

how many case fans to you have,,,, what are they positions,, and do they intake or exhaust air????


----------

